# Draining a Wet Area in Backyard



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do it yourself. 2-3 is too close. I would stay 6-10 foot away You do not want to disturb the clay soil close to the foundation.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob's right about the 6-10'. Where do your downspouts drain? If they are draining into the side yard, consider putting in 2 pipes. One perforated for the ground water and another solid for your gutters in the same trench. You will either have to end your pipe(s) to daylight or a dry well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Our house is on a 5000 sq ft lot, which generally slopes mildly from back to front.
> and just next to it and alongside one side of the house, water tends to pond up when it rains. It doesn't drain for many days after the rain stops.


Ayuh,....

If your lot is sloped from back to front,+ it's ponding,...
That says the grade isn't continuous,...
The Simplest possible Fix is to bring the dirt that's causing the dam, up the slope in order to make the slope Continuous....


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

jbk said:


> The soil is very clay soil, containing lots of small to big (up to egg-sized) rocks.


If you put dirt on top of clay to bring up the grade instead of a pond, you'll get a mud pit.


----------



## jbk (Jan 31, 2008)

47_47 said:


> If you put dirt on top of clay to bring up the grade instead of a pond, you'll get a mud pit.


Yes, I don't think I'd do that. I'd prefer to put in some sort of a drain. I think it'd make more sense if I could show you all some pictures.

Anyhow, the part that concerns me if I were to put in a drain is that the trench would have to go alongside the house, and there just isn't that much room there -- our neighbor's property/fence is very close. I think I can put the trench about 4 feet away from the slab foundation, which makes me a little nervous.

And I'm not sure about 2 feet deep, which is what I see recommended. On that side of the house, towards the front where the trench would come out, there are utility pipes buried. I'll have to check w/ the Digg-Safe people.

-J


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Anyhow, the part that concerns me if I were to put in a drain is that the trench would have to go alongside the house, and there just isn't that much room there -- our neighbor's property/fence is very close. I think I can put the trench about 4 feet away from the slab foundation, which makes me a little nervous.
> 
> And I'm not sure about 2 feet deep, which is what I see recommended. On that side of the house, towards the front where the trench would come out, there are utility pipes buried. I'll have to check w/ the Digg-Safe people.


Ayuh,... Which is Why regrading would be Better....

Regrading requires Nothing below the surface,...
Nothing to Freeze,...
Nothing to Plug,...
Nothing to Leak....
No investment for materials,... Use the clay you have,...
Then a couple inches of top dirt,+ you're reading for grass...

Btw,... A simple stringline will tell you where to cut,+ where to fill.....


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in for regrading too.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Use the clay you have,...
> Then a couple inches of top dirt,+ you're reading for grass...


You're comment about bringing the dirt was a little vague.... Agree with using the clay to fill the depression/set a proper grade, then top dress.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.. Sorry about that,...

1 finger typing tends to keep my answers short,...

I should have mentioned using the native soils....
With the OP's other thread about Tilling,...
Regrading should be reasonably Easy, because of the busted up sod...And Dirt,....:whistling2:


----------

